# Started taking: Atro-Phex today



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

i started with the sample 1 pill to test my tolerances as it says...

I dont suffer from headaches.. last time i had one was about 6 months back. Within 1 hour of taking it i have a HUGE headache that feels awfull...

Anyone else tried this product? Anyone noticed anything similar?


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> i started with the sample 1 pill to test my tolerances as it says...
> 
> I dont suffer from headaches.. last time i had one was about 6 months back. Within 1 hour of taking it i have a HUGE headache that feels awfull...
> 
> Anyone else tried this product? Anyone noticed anything similar?


Whats the product actually for ive not heard of it?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

its bsn's new fat burner, quite hard to get hold of in this country not a lot of places are importing it yet


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Yep, its actually illegal to import because of the yohimbine (prescription only in the UK). So BSN UK are not selling it and are unlikely to do so unless BSN do a UK specific formulation.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Here:

http://monstersupplements.com/store/p/3321/1/BSN-Atro-Phex-98-Capsules.html

I am giving it another 2 days HOWEVER so far ive had some quiet bad side effects.. NOW i dont know if it is due to this product which is why i am giving it another chance. However its an extreme coinsidence!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i am taking some at the moment but doesnt give me head aches or owt


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hows the results?

1,2,3 or 4 pills each time?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I managed to shake the headaches and started taking

2 * 2 a day. After 10 days i honestly believe i lost Body Fat and scales for first time show 1% less than 10 days earlier. Nothing else has changed. Lets see another another 10 days and another 10 days if the results follow on but so far actually looking good.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Pal,

I sell the Atro phex and im currently using them, i find i cant stop pi*sing, that is due to the diuretic properties, i feel they pick me up and are 'seriously' helping me reduce b/f, i have been taking them for nearly 4 weeks and have been taking 3x3 a day for the whole time, i think you should defo give them time, but if you do get your head aches back then you should stop.

are you stacking these with anything or just on their own? I am currently using them with..........

Nitrix

Axis-ht

cell mass

no xplode

syntha 6

I am feeling all over body pumps now (after 4 weeks) and have noticed my strength increase, i have not been to the gym in nearly 4 days but am still pumped up 

if you are looking for any supps to stack with them either get in touch or visit my site www.jbc-nutrition.co.uk

I will be happy to help when i can


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey chap

I am using the exact same stack mate  Same products and same routine... Only on 2 * 2 pills at the moment.. will move up to 3*3 next week!

Hows your bf% dropping then? regularly visible differences? I been on the stack for 3 weeks.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

nobbylou said:


> Hi Pal,
> 
> are you stacking these with anything or just on their own? I am currently using them with..........
> 
> ...


like bsn much? Why would you stack nitrix with No-xplode?


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

genesis said:


> like bsn much? Why would you stack nitrix with No-xplode?


I have done some research and i know provisionaly they do simular things but after taking them for a sustained period of time, the Nitrix offer '24/7' pumps, I have not been to the gym since friday last week and my arms, legs and chest are still pumped up. I am only in week 4 and already noticing a difference. Also i feel the NO Xplode gives you 'short' term pumps and focus but nothing after an hour or so.

Maybe this stack isnt for everyone but its working for me.

might be worth keeping a journel and letting you know how i get on?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

interesting...didnt think much of the axis tbh, but the syntha 6 is goood


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> might be worth keeping a journel and letting you know how i get on?


The problem is you're taking so many different supp's, no one is going to know what is working and what isn't.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I read up and it seems to be the Nitrix and the NOXplode work in different ways. The nitrix unless i am blinded by publicity allows better absorption of chemicals into the muscles threw the day... NOXplode is short term pumps.

Also since been on the stack my weight lifting ability has gone threw the roof on a new level. Its only been just over 2 weeks and i swear to god im just lifting anything and everything and really pumped up my weights and focus.

As 12stonetarget says... hard to know which is doing what but generally a 12week cycle on different branded stacks is worth a shot


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

"I am currently using them with..........

Nitrix

Axis-ht

cell mass

no xplode

syntha 6"

Damn that's an expensive stack!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

GotWhey said:


> "I am currently using them with..........
> 
> Nitrix
> 
> ...


Yeah i agree it is expensive but will last me 3 months so works out at only £100 ish a month, plus i would rather see what kind of results i get from this than take any gear.

I've heard good reviews so thought i would try it out.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

I would way rather spend that money on steak, salmon, eggs and cheap CEE!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

13stonetarget said:


> I would way rather spend that money on steak, salmon, eggs and cheap CEE!


Fair point but.......When you think that a typical cycle can cost any where from £200+ i dont think it is that bad.

the final result will be after i have finished it all, but i had a week of the gym last week. got back in there this morning and benched 120kg 5x5, so my strength is defo increasing!!


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> Fair point but.......When you think that a typical cycle can cost any where from £200+ i dont think it is that bad.
> 
> the final result will be after i have finished it all, but i had a week of the gym last week. got back in there this morning and benched 120kg 5x5, so my strength is defo increasing!!


You say that, but you could put on circa 10lbs of muscle in a first cycle of say, test' - you're not going to put on 10lbs of lean muscle using that stack in 8-10 weeks...


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

13stonetarget said:


> You say that, but you could put on circa 10lbs of muscle in a first cycle of say, test' - you're not going to put on 10lbs of lean muscle using that stack in 8-10 weeks...


to be honest i dont get good gains from gear, whether it be down to me or not, but i seem to go up and down in weight when using!

I have put on over an inch on my legs since using this stuff (4 Weeks) so it seems to be working, im now upto 95kg, was 89kg when i started.

so far so good.

I agree it might not be everyones cup of tea but seems to be working for me and a few other people i know that are taking it.


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

Well mate you hit the nail on the head,if it works for you, do it 

I love the flavours Syntha 6 and True Mass just couldnt afford to gobble them down all the time instead of the cheaper brands.


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

Thread hijack...Nobby you got an email address I could contact you on mate?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> Fair point but.......When you think that a typical cycle can cost any where from £200+ i dont think it is that bad.
> 
> the final result will be after i have finished it all, but i had a week of the gym last week. got back in there this morning and benched 120kg 5x5, so my strength is defo increasing!!


£200 for a typical cycle...? Where are you gettign those numbers from...?

Running those supps for 2 months will cost you at least £200.

8 week course of gear + pct will be alot less. Even with pharma gear.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

TH&S said:


> £200 for a typical cycle...? Where are you gettign those numbers from...?
> 
> Running those supps for 2 months will cost you at least £200.
> 
> 8 week course of gear + pct will be alot less. Even with pharma gear.


Not for me bro.........Perks of running my own supps business!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> Not for me bro.........Perks of running my own supps business!!!


I thought you said it here:



> Yeah i agree it is expensive but will last me 3 months so works out at *only £100 ish a month*, plus i would rather see what kind of results i get from this than take any gear.
> 
> I've heard good reviews so thought i would try it out.


----------



## westone (Mar 10, 2010)

hi guys

i started taking atro phex thinking that this was a really good supplement but doing some research it really isint

if you do tu much exercise you can get a heart attack you can get really bad side effect and vomints head eack bad sleeap and rally is not good

im taking

truu mass

nitro oxide

creatine

and cleanburexin wich no side effects

from monday to munday i exercise for 2 or 3 hour every daqy diferent muscles and im doing really good

atro phex baaaaaaaaaaaaaaad

adios amigos


----------

